# Vics Sports Center



## lakes craig (Oct 13, 2009)

Just a reminder that this weekend, March 12-13, Vics Sports Center will be having their annual open house starting at 10:00 am both days. Lots of new and used boats for sale. Come see Tom or Craig and we will answer any question you may have. See you there !!!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Short legs!!!!  Your still upright!???

Free food all day... Forrest L. Wood himself all day Sat...Rodshop bargins...and ICEOUT.

Everyone should be plugged in- it could be scary! :drool:


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

think forrest,l,wood,wouild let me wear his hat for a picture,with the man himself,will see ya all there


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Swing by LandBig when your done there they are also having there open house show.

Mark


----------



## lakes craig (Oct 13, 2009)

Are you coming to see me Saturday ? I hope. I need some diet advice !


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

lakes craig said:


> I need some diet advice !


I have some....stop eating Barberton chicken dinners!


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

hey craig is allowed a chicken dinner every once in awhile besides you only turn 60 once lmao


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well im so happey to have been given the chance to meet and get my picture take with forrest wood man what a nice guy,good food and got to talk to all my old fishing bud,and all the dealers,just wanted to say thanks to you vic,and tommy for a chance of a life time to meet him,and good luck vic on your next tournament,at to all the great pepole i got to meet,great day markfish,


----------



## Alwayslearning (Mar 22, 2010)

I also was at the open house on sat. What a great time. The seminars where very informitive and everything was well put together. I will be heading that way when its finaly time for a boat upgrade. 
Thanke again to everyone that wirked hard to put that event on for all of us to enjoy!


----------



## lakes craig (Oct 13, 2009)

I could eat Barberton chicken every day, but it is not good for the diet !!!!


----------

